# Best 10" Sub for 300W



## waialeeagle

I'm looking for a 10" sub to run with a PDX-5 (300W mono sub channel). It will be mounted in a 1 cu. foot sealed box. Any suggestions as far as which sub would perform well given the power and box size I'm working with? Thanks.


----------



## freemind

Are you looking for output or Sound quality?


----------



## freemind

This one has a good following for $150.00

You be well served to state your budget as well.

There is a lot of good advice on this site.


----------



## BLD MOVS

ID

Dayton


----------



## BLD MOVS




----------



## BLD MOVS

Security & Sound Systems

Security and Sound Systems - ForumsHawaii


----------



## DD Scion

WOW....


----------



## ChrisB

What about a pair of RE RE 10s? They only seem to require .5 cubic feet and they handle 175 watts RMS! You could also try a single RE SR sub!


----------



## Oliver

Aloha Waialeeagle,

DDAudio Digital Designs Speakers Made in the USA - DD500a

The 500a Series was designed to optimize performance *from amplifiers in the 100-400 watt RMS range*.

Aloha


----------



## dejo

I would second the re sr, I have the pdx5 and have run 2 re se 12's with it, not to full potential but it works.


----------



## DD Scion

Stick with Digital Desings....can't go wrong.


----------



## ChrisB

DD Scion said:


> Stick with Digital Desings....can't go wrong.


The only problem is he will need 1.5 cubic feet net for a single 10. My 1010 "worked" in 1 cubic foot net tuned to 35 Hz, but it produced more mid bass than sub bass 

Yesterday I built a baffle board and stuck a 1508 in the 1010 enclosure.... I have sub bass again


----------



## Oliver

His range of frequencies will change based on his enclosure size...But the sub is optimized for *HIM !!*

Sealed or ported...whatever, it is perfect


----------



## freemind

waialeeagle said:


> I'm looking for a 10" sub to run with a PDX-5 (300W mono sub channel). It will be mounted in a 1 cu. foot sealed box. Any suggestions as far as which sub would perform well given the power and box size I'm working with? Thanks.


2 PM's sent.

Dayton or there are these, (at link)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...yma-12-sub-clearance-until-supplies-last.html


They have a great rep.


----------



## AboveAK

Sound Solution Audio's Dcon seems to be a good match. Good Specs and never heard any complaints.


----------



## AboveAK

I also just installed Incriminator Audio's 10" 187 and i was very surprised with it. As it's breaking in it just sounds better and better. Very good for a 99 dollar sub.


----------



## lsm

Image Dynamics ID or IDQ10


----------



## ealvar

freemind said:


> This one has a good following for $150.00
> 
> You be well served to state your budget as well.
> 
> There is a lot of good advice on this site.


Am I missing something here? I don't see a link to anything and it's not clear what sub you're talking about.

Can you elaborate, please?


----------



## finbar

what ealvar said


----------



## waialeeagle

I went with the SSA DCON for $155 and have been very happy so far. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## EVcelica

I have used the infinity perfect 10 and it seems to sound pretty decent.


----------



## Butts

Dayton Reference 10" or Dayton Titanic 10". I've installed a Titanic10 in 1.3cu.ft. tuned to 34Hz off of a Phoenix Gold 600ti. amp in a Grand Cherokee. Another happy customer!!!


----------



## ihartred

am i thread hijacking if i ask what would be good in a 12"? or should i just assume that all of the above will work just as well in a 12"?


----------



## soundlevel

the original jl audio 10w6 version1, monster output, clean detailed bass, great on efficiency too


----------



## soundlevel

believe it or not the audiobahn aluminum's sound good (tight and smooth) they are dual 6's and could be found for really cheap online, i have seen used ones for $55 (12 inch) shipped on ebay


----------



## rexroadj

JBL P1020 they are so overlooked but are absolutely awesome! IDQ always a plus. 
if you can make the box a little smaller the boston G5 or G3 are awesome with minimal power, there are a ton of options. Personally I would go G5 or JBL p1020, actually with the g5 you could add a passive radiator as well. I have had/heard all these subs on 400 watts so it is a pretty close assessment. Just my 2cents though... Best of luck with your search


----------



## AboveAK

How've you liked your Dcon so far? I'm thinkin about getting one. I love the Icon so i'm sure i'd like the dcon as well.


----------



## gloomis13

Been running a pair of Soundsplinter RL-i10's for about 4 years and couldn't be more happy with them. Running 325 watts each to them


----------



## baurilia1

Image dynamics all the way or os jl 12w6's


----------



## titan 3

I like the old JL10w6ae, personally.


----------



## RookieMekanik

i just purchased DD 510 and all i can say is WOW 
Running off my iPaul 4.300 3/4 channel, around 270w


----------



## Cleanzx3

RookieMekanik said:


> i just purchased DD 510 and all i can say is WOW
> Running off my iPaul 4.300 3/4 channel, around 270w


What are the specs on your box? I plan on picking up the 12" version.


----------



## t3sn4f2

Cleanzx3 said:


> What are the specs on your box? I plan on picking up the 12" version.


----------



## Cleanzx3

t3sn4f2 said:


>


LOL, why is that confusing? I just wanted to know what kind of box he had.


----------



## SomeDonnieDude

I wouldn't put a Digital Designs sub in a sealed box.


----------



## RookieMekanik

Cleanzx3 said:


> What are the specs on your box? I plan on picking up the 12" version.


Well, to be honest i cant remember, as i built the box over year ago and i dont have the specs in my PC at the moment, as it crashed few months ago 
I think its around 1.5cuft and tuned to 40hz, will check today.










small vid clip
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oUZkfRHYs6g

But i will make a new box, as the port area is way too small and you can hear the port noise.
And we cant compare 10" vs 12" subs if we make boxes as far as i know ...


----------



## ExtremeAcres

sup guys...I know this is an older thread... but instead of starting a new thread...I'd like to jump in here with some info that pertains directly to the title and the situation of the OP.

i currently have a very inexpensive Alpine 1043E in a 1.2 Cu.Ft. vented box...tuned to about 42hz... powering it up is the PDX-5 300W to the sub (lots of people claimed birthsheets of this amp to be nearer to 400w...i ddint get a birthsheet with mine  

This Sub sounds great once i found the best location for the box (rear of trunk facing rearward) ... the feedback Ive gotten from everyone has been very positive... and yesterday it was measured (at a MECA comp) and did 132.2 db...i thought it was gonna be way less..i was happy for what it was ...my first boxbuild with a single 10...a cheap one at that ($60 shipped) and only 300 or so watts ... So i cant help but reccommend this as a great inexpensive speaker.(oh yeah ...it sounds very nice musically too...)...

I ordered a boston G3 this week ...hoping to try and see an improvement from what is claimed to be a better sub... I'm just gonna drop it in the same box (the box specs are very very close to recommended)

and i'll let you all know what the differences are ... any of you other guys using PDX-5 amp or comparables, that is....


----------



## tyroneshoes

Tuned to 42 hz is very high.

A dayton 10" HF with 300 watts in 1 cuft sealed would be a good choice here.

I just realized how old this thread is. Opps.


----------



## cleansoundz

Cerwin Vega V-Max all the way. No doubt.


----------



## rexroadj

The G3 is probably one of the best subs on the market at the price point its offered. That does seem a little high to tune. You may have to make modifications as far as the box goes but that is a fantastic sub you just picked up. Power wise you are fine. That sub will perform great with that power. It is very very similar to the G5s in performance.


----------



## DynaudioNut

IDQ 10 sealed box will give you the most bang for your buck. A Morel or Dynaudio will cost a liilte more but will give you unadulterated sonic bliss eventhough the subwoofer's duties are limited to just go boom.


----------



## DynaudioNut

I forgot to add about the IDQ from past experience will completely disappear which makes it idea for anyone building a SQ system. Instead of spending thousands on a sub you can now spend that money on your midbase where all the action is anyway!


----------



## ExtremeAcres

ok...the Boston G3104 sounds better...noticeably... (than the alpine 1043E)

here's what i noticed ... the G3's not really much louder ...if at all...if it is ...it's only a little louder.
but it sounds so much more complex... I dont know all the right terms to use ...

but it's like , the bass flows with softer edges...and it seems like maybe Im hearing more individual beats ...that were maybe flowing or melded together before... like the alpine was a little more peaky and sharp edged... I think now that i was wrong about the alpine being musical ...this Boston seems way more musical.
the only other thing ...and I dont even know this for sure ...but I think ...that now Im hearing some faint bass in some songs where i didnt really hear any bass before...
I have alot more listening and learning to do ...
I think the Alpine is still really good for 60 shipped ...but the G3 at 125 shipped ... is well worth the extra dollars...that's just an opinion from a novice


----------



## Galante

jl 10w3v3 man!


----------



## Samuel

Why does no one ever recomend the IXL series from Mach5?


























Cheap and great performers


----------



## rexroadj

Glad your liking the G3. It really is a great sub. I think the problems you were having with the alpine is you were probably running it past its limits and it was just distorting and thats why you were not getting the details. The boston is gonna be tough to push to its limits. If you want more volume you can add a second sub or more power. You have a great start though. If you decide later on you still want more volume and want to stick to a ported box, I think the jbl p1022/24 would give you a little more "gut" For the money you are talking about spending I dont think your gonna do any better then what you have and the jbl, or if you can find a G5. Again there are many great choices and most of them have already been mentioned. Happy Listening!!!!


----------



## britdevine

I am also looing for a sub that can doo well off 450-600 watts in a sealed box for sq


----------



## ExtremeAcres

hey guys .....for those of you who said 42 Hz was tuned too high ...

I just realized (yeah , Im a noob) ...that Changing the Sub...changed the tune of the box... ( I have sooooo much to learn) ...it seems it was the Xmax that changed the tune... using this calculator PORT Size Calculations and Formulas for WOOFER and Subwoofer BOXES

It was at 42Hz with the alpine... but its at 37 Hz with the Boston

which explains alot of the differences I hear btween the two....LOL :blush:

also ...since it's broken in ...it seems louder for sure ...maybe even 1 or 2 Db


----------



## impact

DD is a very nice way to go and can be put in a SQ application if done right. I'd also recomend the DLS RW series woofers, very nice sounding quick and tight woofers recomended for sealed applications


----------

